# Rescue on Robert's Ridge



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2007)

Roberts Ridge is on MSNBC today, damn I don't have that programe 

Its a 2 hrs special featuring photage from a Predator drone.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13154750/



> In March 2002, during a battle called Operation Anaconda in Afghanistan, a Navy Seal named Neil Roberts fell from a helicopter as it attempted to land on a mountaintop controlled by al Qaeda fighters. "Rescue On Roberts Ridge" is the untold story of the soldiers who were sent in to find Roberts and bring him home. Reported by "Dateline NBC's" Stone Phillips, the special two-hour broadcast, airing on June 11th (7:00 PM, ET), presents a minute-by-minute account of what those soldiers faced when their own chopper was shot down. For the first time on television, viewers will be able to watch, just as the U.S. commanders did that day, spy plane footage of the downed chopper as the enemy closed in.
> 
> Phillips interviews many of the soldiers, from the ground troops who describe the extremely difficult fighting conditions to the general in command who acknowledges the flawed plans and failed communications that led to the events on Roberts Ridge. The story focuses on Ranger Captain Nathan Self, whose courage under fire earned him a Silver Star, and on one of his men, Specialist Oscar Escano, who recalls how he lived his life that day in fifteen second intervals, the time it took enemy fighters to reload, aim and fire their mortars.
> 
> A heavy price was paid on that remote mountaintop, but the U.S. soldiers' pledge to never leave a fallen comrad was never in question. The performance of these men, most of whom had never been in combat before, was truly remarkable. The "Dateline" report also tells the story of families back home who reached out with prayers for all of the soldiers, and whose love has helped to heal the psychological scars of war.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 25, 2007)

Ravage: The original program aired June of 2006. I searched the MSNBC broadcast schedule for today on my cable TV guide, and the web site, but could not find a rebroadcast for today. I believe that I have the original program recorded on VHS, and another Military Channel program on the same topic broadcast in 2004. PM me if you are interested in a duplicate recording.


You may also be interested to read:
Roberts Ridge
by Malcolm Macpherson
Delacourt Press/September 2005
338 pp


----------



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2007)

Read that its gona be on air again. Or maybe not  sorry for the disturbance.


----------



## Gypsy (Jun 25, 2007)

I think this re-aired yesterday...


----------



## Ravage (Jun 25, 2007)

Dev was up there ? Thats new to me.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2007)

The book cited above has that info as well as a book on Anaconda by.....Sean Naylor I believe is the author's name.


----------



## Roycroft201 (Jun 25, 2007)

> I think this re-aired yesterday...



It aired on NBC yesterday, as a Dateline program.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jun 25, 2007)

Eyes said:
			
		

> The SEAL and Rangers on that op are all studs, in my opinion, no question...
> 
> :2c:



Amen Brother.

I served in Cco 175 with a guy that was up there that day and another in ROK LRS that was up there that day. The ROK LRS dude got the Silver Star.

Studs one and all.

An amazing story also, I read the MSNBC transcripts today, I've also read Naylor's book. 

Whenever they bring in families to talk about what they were doing while there sons & husbands were fighting for there lives and killing badguys....always gets to me.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 25, 2007)

> Studs one and all.


Without question. Those men fought with incredible bravery against superior numbers with little cover at high altitude. 

I will always remember what happened on top of Takr Ghar on March 4, 2002 as my KIA bracelet bears the name of Matt Commons, one of the Rangers who was lost on that day.


----------

